# Activia Yogurt



## 18122

So I bought Activia today per my mom's recommendation. (don't ask me why, she doesn't have IBS)Has anyone with IBS-A tried it? I'd go so far as to say I'm lactose intolerant, but it's sort of been hit or miss lately. Mainly, just eating regular yogurt gives me gas, but my mom says it does that to her as well.Maybe I'm crazy for trying it, but I just wanted to see if anyone else has.Thanks!


----------



## KittyKat12

No, your not crazy. I actually bought some this week as well!! I don't know what possesed me...I normaly don't eat dairy (although I don't know if I'm lactose intorant). I guess I figured it was worth a shot and would be better if it helped than popping pills! Let me know if you have any results!


----------



## 16789

I don't do well with dairy, but yogurt is supposed to be pretty easy to digest plus the activia has helped regulate everyone I know taking it.


----------



## 15880

I have one or two a day as suggested by my specialist. I donâ€™t find it to affect my stomach in any way and the live culture is supposed to be of some benefit for people with IBS.


----------



## pb4

Actually, even if you're lactose intolerant it's safe to eat yogurt without having to take a lactaid pill first because the lactose in yogurt is already broken down...same with hard cheeses.You'll do much better taking a good probiotic caplet or powder daily then just the yogurt alone, whether you have IBD or IBS or both. And the probiotic I take actually aids with lactose intolerance, high cholesterol, maintaining healthy vaginal flora (no more yeast infections) and many other benefits.


----------



## 16789

I'm not lactose intolerant it's dairy that sometimes upsets my stomach, so I eat activia about 3-4 times a week, but I take a probitic supplement, and I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## 14048

I have been taking Activa for almost two weeks. I started with one but someone said I need to take two so I do one for breakfast and one at night before bed. Activa has more flavor than some of the other yogurts I have tried and I will continue with it. They don't have as many flavors but I like what they have except for the prune flavored, don't figure that would do my IBSd any good. It does not bother my lactose intolerance at all. Try it and see if you can do it. Good luck to you.GadJett


----------



## KittyKat12

Has anyone seen good results for eating this stuff??


----------



## maxilax

It works for me. On the 4th day of one per day. Today I had four normal stools, First time in 6 months!!We'll see how it goes. Another thing...no pain or bloating today either.


----------



## BQ

Again Scarlett the only thing you can do is try it. We can't tell you whether or not it will work for you. You need to try it for yourself.Here is your thread about it:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...=120272&hl=


----------



## Nancy from Safety Harbor

Activia is great but I get better results with Chobani Greek yogurt. It has six live cultures compared to Activia's three. I read on Sophie's IBS website that the first thing to enter your stomach for breakfast should be yogurt. I don't even need my lactose tablet before eating this.As silly as this sounds, my former family doctor, who was an old-fashioned remedy doctor, suggested Genoa salami after a bout of D. When my daughters caught dysentary at summer camp, his remedy was, apples. In any form, slices, baked, mashed, applesauce for one week. Worked wonders. Then the following week, was Genoa salami. The antibiotics took the good bacteria out of their system, and the salami put it back. I know, it sounds weird, but our family has been doing this for years and it works.When I have a bad case of D, I have salami for lunch. Eases right down. Country doctors sometimes had the best old fashioned remedies.


----------



## IanRamsay

dysentery? where did they go to camp, Cambodia? Nicola, The activia wont hurt you, it also may not make any difference. try it and see, you will know if it is making a difference for the good within 5 days.Ian


----------

